# Removing Electric Wall heaters



## Andy in ATL (Aug 28, 2007)

Are they 120V. Or are they 220V?????


----------



## jskillet (Oct 22, 2007)

Andy in ATL said:


> Are they 120V. Or are they 220V?????


How can I tell? I have no idea. Each unit is pretty small. probably 14in by 8in.


----------



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

When you say they each have there own off and on switch I am assumeing you mean a breaker for each one. If I am wrong please correct me.

If I were you i would take that wire off the breaker and out of the panel and follow it back as far as you can and cut it off. You don't want someone to be able to come along and rehook it up. Then you can push those wires in the wall and patch the hole.


----------



## moneymgmt (Apr 30, 2007)

jskillet said:


> How can I tell? I have no idea. Each unit is pretty small. probably 14in by 8in.


Just grab the wires, small shock = 120, big zap = 220. TOTALLY KIDDING, *do not do that.*

Clear up the "own on/off switch" bc my assumption was you mean _*on*_ the unit, not in the panel. Are they in series or do they each have their own breaker? What size breakers do they plug into? You can always go buy a cheap voltage tester and it will help you. They have 2 prongs, touch one to white and one to black, the meter reads the voltage. 

If they're 120 and you want extra outlets, I see no reason you could not wire them in and put a face plate over. If they're 220 or if you don't want the outlets, like Darren said, cut the wires back from the panel and patch the wall holes. Unless you have a few extra dryers, A/C units, or stoves you need plugged in, 220 won't be very useful.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Seriously consider getting an electrician in to trace back the circuits and remove them from the main service panel. No disrespect intended but if you cannot tell if they are 120 or 240 you really should not be messing with this. There are many other things you need to know for your own safety and you probably don't have this knowledge if you cannot tell 120 vs 240. 

If you really want outlets there the electrician could easily hook them up whether they are 120 or 240 currently but he might have to change out the breakers because they might be rated for higher amperage than whatever duplex receptical you have installed.

You might also have other loads on these circuits besides the wall heaters.


----------

